# What do you pay for Dubai Private medical insurance policy?



## Berkshire (Oct 19, 2010)

Another question for all you Dubai pro's...

What do you pay for your private medical policy & what does it include? I'm looking to find out if the job offer that I have for Dubai includes enough allowance for this purpose. Also info on which provider would be useful, I have already read many threads on this issue, but there's no info on costs for a married couple in their early 30's.

By the way I'm new to this forum & hope to be moving over in late March 2011 with my wife, thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## Berkshire (Oct 19, 2010)

Anyone please? No one got a private medical policy then? Lol


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

PM Elphaba. She will be able to give you direct information as this is something she would deal with. I do believe she is just going to tell you to pm here anyway but if you wait, she will show up to post on your thread... it was the 'weekend' so give her some time 

I dont know anyone who has private policy as everyone has been provided insurance that I have met.


----------



## Berkshire (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for your reply jynxgirl, I will PM as you have suggested.

Have a good weekend!


----------



## barryob (Jan 11, 2011)

had a look at this myself with Axa Gulf and it ranges from Annual premiums of €450 Dubai only to - €1200 for international (excl USA)!

*Alot Cheaper than Ireland!*


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Bupa international company classic is about $2000-$2500 for early 30s.


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm with the International plan of Daman, including dental and excluding USA & Canada only, it costs around 5000AED year.. I must note that I'm quite happy with the coverage..

Another option I'm aware of is the Sagr Insurance, with the RN2 network, excluding dental, local only, it costs around 1000AED per year.. Though that covers only the basics and it's not valid in too many hospitals..

Hope this helps..


----------

